# 5 month old lost a canine... in the wrong way



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sammie and one of her siblings got into a fight today. Her sibbling, Izzy, who tends to be a little dominant, came over today and they were playing but somewhat cautious of each other. I was playing fetch with Sammie and on the way back Izzy bit her and they went at it once that happened. It lasted for about 10 seconds when I was able to break it up. There didnt seem to be any damage done to either dog at first(sammie looked like she got the better of her which was surprising because she usually gets dominated when they play together) but I noticed after a few minutes that sammie had a bloody tongue. I looked at her mouth and one of her baby canines on the bottom were gone and there was a big red spot that was pooring blood out of it( i say pooring but it wasnt too bad). Is this anything I need to worry about and keep a watch out for? I only ask because of the way it bled. Shes lost a bunch of teeth so far but none of them bled quite like this one.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It will be fine.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was asking because I didnt know if the tooth could have broken off in the gum or not. It was a lot of blood coming out of her mouth and Ive watched her loose alot of teeth and none of them has bled like this one. 

BTW, her sibbling just doesnt understand how to play with dogs yet. She gets really aggressive and plays rough from the beginning. She doesnt warm up to them first and then get a little more rough, its just all out from the beginning and my dog just didnt like that.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I hear titanium replacements are all the rage ! He he ha ha ho ho


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol. Her losing that puppy canine actually made me think of that too.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Lijha lost a canine like that playing with a toy, I grabbed the toy she had been chewing on to throw it and saw blood on it. Never did find the tooth but her adult one came in fine.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

puppy canines have small roots and they are not deep in the gums. by the time they are losing their teeth, the roots are pretty much dead and give way very easy. It might have torn her gum just a bit, hence all the blood, but it will be fine and look less red tomorrow and the adult one will start coming in pretty quick


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea her mouth is a mess right now lol. Missing teeth everywhere. A couple of the teeth in the very back are all the way in though which looks funny because they are huge and then you see these small little puppy teeth mixed in too on this 43 lb dog. lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's kinda like when a kid loses a tooth before it's all the way ready...it bleeds more but isn't a big deal it's a baby tooth. Hey think of it as a bonus at least it's one less tooth to get sunk into you and has sped up the teething process by one,lol


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea i thought she was fine but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah, nothing like girls at play....

*noting that's probably why my father's hair turned white in his thirties*

glad she's ok.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

carriej , do you anymore pics of the dog in your avatar? its hard to tell because the pic is small but it looks just like my 5 month old


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhh!!!!! YOU MEAN THERE'S MORE OF THEM OUT THERE??????

*Just kidding...I'm pretty sure it's still stuck in the magic box that I call a computer. I'll look.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

haha, yea put a few up. if your dog indeed looks like mine ill put a couple pics up too


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Sportsman1539, ask and you shall receive. Alice Kramden is posted on the "show me your ladies" thread. 
I have the avatar and yep she's about five months old in that pic. I can tell by the collar.

If your dog looks like Alice get prepared for the "you're starving your dog" comments. Alice didn't fill out until two. 
Prepare your snappy comebacks now:
*Feed?
*Lindsay Lohan dog food, what you haven't heard of it?
and so on...


----------

